
Core MySpace Executive Team “Definitely Out.” Expect Announcement Soon. - procyon
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/21/core-myspace-exececutive-team-definitely-out-expect-announcement-soon/
======
ktharavaad
I wonder how they'll handle Tom's existing account which already has hundreds
of millions of friends if they fire him.

~~~
likpok
I wonder if anyone would notice...

Although strictly speaking he has a public account and a private account. So'd
they probably take control of his public account, and leave him to his private
one.

~~~
chris11
Yeah one hand I'd doubt anyone would really care if Tom wasn't on their
friends list.

But News Corp could definitely use it. Tom is the public face of Myspace,and
Myspace news ends up on Tom's account. It would be a very easy way for the new
CEO to communicate with the users. All they would need to do is change the
name of the account to the new CEO's.

~~~
axod
Wanted: CEO, with the first name of 'Tom', or willingness to change first name
to 'Tom'.

